# 

## veronika53

!  1  2012 .  . 3-   -2011     .  .  ? :Frown:

----------


## hosster

..
 13 %  / :
2011 .   : 182 101 02 02 101 1000 110
2012.      : 182 101 02 01 001 1000 110
  ?
           2012?

----------


## koshhka

> ..
>  13 %  / :
> 2011 .   : 182 101 02 02 101 1000 110
> *2012.      : 182 101 02 01 001 1000 110*
>   ? 
>            2012?

----------

,      182 101 02 01 001 1000 110       2012 ?

----------


## .



----------

.

----------


## 1

2012  :
 . 392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160
 .    392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160
      392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160

----------


## hosster

> 


 .         ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## veronika53

> !  1  2012 .  . 3-   -2011     .  .  ?


       2011,   .

----------

,   .           ?  :Wow:

----------


## data

.
    .
      / ,  ,     ,     .

----------

,        :yes:   :Wow:          (       ).  2      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## data

,  .

----------


## msw

> 2012  :
>  . 392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160
>  . 392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160


,

----------


## .

-?

----------


## msw

,     ))     :Redface:

----------

!
  -   2012 . 3-  2009-2010-2011      2011.    .
 2009-2010 .   182 101 02 02 101 1000 110
 2011 .    182 101 02 01 001 1000 110 (,     ).
         2009, 2010, 2011 ???
 182 101 02 02 101 1000 110
   2012. : 182 101 02 01 001 1000 110.
    ???

----------


## elena63rus

..   13%   , ?

----------

